# Please help us get rid of spam posts



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You may have noticed recently that spam has gone up on the forums. reCAPTCHA appears to be broken and StopForumSpam supposedly isn't working anymore.

We are going to be using alternatives shortly, but in the meantime, if you see anything that looks out of place or like spam, please report it using the







button. Spammers will include a link in their post or in their signature, so keep your eyes peeled for that.

Your help is very much appreciated!

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Drew, eh?



....




SOUNDS LIKE A BOT NAME TO ME


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Drew is my hero. 

:high5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Forum Troll Alert Status is officially ERNIE as of this post.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Next step Elmo..we are doooooooooooooomed


----------

